
Trent Reznor And The Formula For Future Music Business Models - peter123
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090201/1408273588.shtml
======
stern
I think Cherrypeel (my startup) is well positioned to help bands and fans
connect. I wrote a response to this post here:
<http://cherrypeel.com/#p=/b/blog>

